# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  روز مآري الايرآني للشعـر . . ’ !

## ام شذى@

*آلسلآم عليكم ورحمـہْ آللـہْ وبركآتـہْ 
شحآلككككم عسآكم بخير وعآفيييييييـہْ . ؟



بسآلكم عن روز مآري آللي من آلآيرآن 
وآيد يمدحونـہْ يكثف آلشعر ويقلل آلتسآقط وللرموش وللحوآجب 
ووووووووووآيد ڷــہْ فوآئد 

بس كيف بحـصلـہْ ؟ 
في حد يبيعـہْ فآلمنتدى ؟ 

يآليت تسآعدوني 
=)* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## ! ياسيه !

*يمكن تلقينه في القرية العالميه .. 

في الجناح الايراني .. ^^*

----------


## ام زايد21

للرفع

----------


## اسبرانسا

للرفع

----------


## ساره خالد



----------


## shaima_20

ان شاء الله حد يفيدج حبوبة  :Smile: 
للرفع

----------


## *ام حمد*

يمكن اتحصلينه عند العطارين الايرانية

----------


## cute uae

> ان شاء الله حد يفيدج حبوبة 
> للرفع

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

مدري اول مرة اشوفه

----------

